# 1974 Johnson 25hp steal....



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

So found an ad on Craigslist for a aluminum boat, motor, and trailer not much details for only $500 thought it was worth the risk and bought it.

I'm working on the motor now and everything checks out pretty clean I have an impeller I have to replace lower unit look good, and it has great compression! overall I think it looks like its in pretty good shape really happy about this find you can check it out on my online blog and the boat itself will hopefully start getting restored when it warms up outside. Ready for summer to begin!


----------



## Johnny (Feb 22, 2015)

:WELCOME: 

Yep, you got a GREAT deal !!!
as long as you have good compression, those old Johnsons are
pretty strong motors......
Look on E-Bay for a Service Manual so you can keep it maintained.


----------



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet! I got the lower unit apart now, I've been looking at the blueprints avalible on marineengines.com under the parts section. Waiting on ordering the impeller and a few screws that I stripped out getting the lower unit off and some lubrication. I'm heading to Minnesota this weekend thinking of checking I'm a marine shop up there for parts before I check online. Tonight I'm debating either take the flywheel off and check all the contacts and points. Or see where my thermostat is at and pull it out and boil some water and test it tonight decisions decisions.... Lol


----------



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

Here are more photos View attachment 1


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats on your new rig.
The boat kinda looks like my Crestliner.
Have fun with your project.

jasper


----------



## DaleH (Feb 22, 2015)

ccarver said:


> Tonight I'm debating either take the flywheel off and check all the contacts and points.


I recall replacing the points on a similar vintage motor and it turned a nice OB into a SWEET strong one that starts every time!


----------



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep! 1978 AMF crestliner trying to find pics online ... kinda wanna restore it back to original color ...


----------



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

DaleH said:


> ccarver said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight I'm debating either take the flywheel off and check all the contacts and points.
> ...


Cool, I'm pretty new to motors.... trying to do the simple stuff first.... how hard of a project is it to replace points?


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 22, 2015)

ccarver said:


> Yep! 1978 AMF crestliner trying to find pics online ... kinda wanna restore it back to original color ...



Send me a PM with your email address. I will send you a data sheet.
You can identify the exact model from there.

jasper


----------



## ccarver (Feb 22, 2015)

It's [email protected] , my stupid phone won't let me pm .... grrr.. lol


----------



## cliff58 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice find! Hopefully that "stupid phone" will at least let you read your PMs, 'cause I sent you a very useful link 8)


----------



## ccarver (Feb 23, 2015)

Got it ! Thanks !!!!!! [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## ccarver (Feb 23, 2015)

Pulled the thermostat out last night... boiled it in 190° water .... nothing.... guess that's another part I need to add to my shopping list lolView attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

News Flash.....
Your thermostat is open. See the umbrella shaped valve on the top? That is the open position. 
Having said that, the OMC thermostats are designed that, should they fail, they fail in the open position. 
You still need a new one.


----------



## ccarver (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought that looked a little goofy.... well that's good news..... means it didn't overheat the engine


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

The thermostat in a Johnson or Evinrude does not control the total flow of water in your engine. It is designed to operate at idle and just above and is there to warm the engine at idle to increase idle smoothness and to run warm enough in cold water to keep condensation in the cylinders to a minimum. 
Anything above idle, your engines water flow drastically increases and basically by passes the thermostat and cools the powerhead back down.


----------



## ccarver (Feb 24, 2015)

Huh...... well I guess this is why I joined this forum! Thanks for the schooling lesson.


----------



## ccarver (Feb 24, 2015)

So if I understand this correctly it's not temperature but more pressure (higher RPM makes water pump spin faster = higher water pressure and the thermostat is spring loaded to a certain psi.)


----------



## ccarver (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay this may be a really really really really really stupid question... But I figured I'd ask it anyway I'm 99% sure this is a no, but is there any way to hook up my motor to a deep cycle battery and have it charging when its running? it does have a starter with it so I can hook it up to a battery with an ignition switch but will it also charge a battery?


----------



## 35Elto (Mar 5, 2015)

The lap strake hull design looks similar to a starcraft. Looks to be a nice rig if you got the title to it. Lots of fish left to be caught in
from the looks of it.


----------



## restornator (Mar 7, 2015)

scrap the boat and trailer, recoup as much as you can, and then you can call it a steal. I wouldn't dump a penny into that boat, unless you count the expenses taking it to the recyclers.


----------



## ccarver (Mar 8, 2015)

Serously? ..... wow.... every boat on this fourm must be junk in your opinion....smh.......


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 8, 2015)

> scrap the boat and trailer, recoup as much as you can, and then you can call it a steal. I wouldn't dump a penny into that boat, unless you count the expenses taking it to the recyclers.



Never mind him.

You have a nice project.Keep us updated with pics on your progress.


----------



## ccarver (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha yea.... still waiting on parts! Wish the postal service delivered on sundays


----------



## ccarver (Mar 12, 2015)

Parts showed up last night! gotta put together new Empower some bolts thermostat and gasket and took about three pulls and she fired up for about 10 to 15 seconds sounded nice and quiet then it cut off thinking I need to adjust the carburetor just a little bit or possibly the low idle speed but other than that it sounded great!


----------



## ccarver (Mar 12, 2015)

Impeller *


----------



## DacMan (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice find man! Good luck!


----------

